# 1992 nissan stanza no low rpm power



## allthumbs (Aug 19, 2011)

between idle and 2800 rpms no power, hesitates, fluctuates,idles steady after warm, changed wires vacuum lines, plugs,cap rotor, takes off like a rocket right at 2800 rpm, checked egr, unplugged mafs engine dies, unplugged throttle sensor no change, unpluged oxygen sensor no change, pulled catalytic no change drained and replace fuel no change smells a bit rich. anybody have a suggestion ? Thanks ,


----------

